# Manual de Mikroc muy completo



## router (Abr 25, 2012)

Aquí les dejo un manual de Mikroc muy completo para los que estén empezando en la programación como yo en este lenguaje, espero les sea de utilidad…


----------



## judex (May 24, 2012)

gracias por el manual


----------



## Jonhatan (May 24, 2012)

lastima que esta en ingles..je


----------



## Droppe (May 30, 2012)

Esta es mi primera sesión aquí, pero sé que tengo un manual,  de mikroC, en Castellano,  titulado: simulación en Proteus y MikroC.  El manual explica en detalle el uso de mikroC y si tienes Proteus, puedes simular tus compilaciones,  lo subiré en cuanto pueda pues soy nuevo en Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Squal0 (May 30, 2012)

Gracias por el archivo, apenas empiezo a usar mikroc y tenia problemas con las simulaciones...


----------

